# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسي راجع به دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ چيزي ميدونه ؟

## marisa

سلام 
ميخواستم بپرسم کسي اطلاعي راجع به دانشگاه علم و فرهنگ داره ؟
سطحش واسه حقوق و روان شناسي چطوره ؟ خوابگاه خودگردان خود دانشگاه معرفي ميکنه ؟
بين علم و فرهنگ و آزد اهواز  کدوم به نظرتون بهتره ؟
ممنون ميشم اگه کسي اطلاعي داره راهنمايي کنه .

----------

